# WoW Verkauf möglich?



## TankCommander (14. Juli 2012)

*WoW Verkauf möglich?*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe jetzt ca. 5 oder 6 Monate WoW gespielt und gemerkt das es kein Spiel für mich ist. 

Ist es erlaubt das Spiel mit den Addons zu verkaufen? Die Keys sind ja an den BattleNet Account gebunden. 
Ich habe keine Lust jetzt die 300 Seiten der AGB's zu lesen.  

Gruß Tank


----------



## bloodhound01 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: WoW Verkauf möglich?*

Also wenn du dein ACC löscht und die DvD "die software" verkaufst bin ich mir sicher ja darfst du. Wenn du deinen acc mit verkaufst (was du nicht darfst) muss du angeben das du "nur die investierte zeit/arbeit" verkaufst. Würde sagen du löscht alles und verkaufst nur die software. In 6 monaten kann sich eigendlich nix angesammelt haben was "noch" so einen hohen wert hat


----------



## TankCommander (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: WoW Verkauf möglich?*

Danke für die Info.

Gruß Tank


----------



## Hänschen (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: WoW Verkauf möglich?*

Also ich dachte immer der Gamekey von deiner Spieleschachtel ist nach dem Eingeben an deinen Battlenet Account gebunden.

So wie das bei steam der Fall ist.

Ist das bei Blizzard anders ?


----------



## Abductee (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: WoW Verkauf möglich?*

Nein, ist genauso gebunden.
Ein Verkauf des ganzen Accounts ist durch die AGB`s untersagt.


----------



## TankCommander (15. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich den battlenet Account lösche, sollte der Verkauf doch möglich sein? Oder werden die keys dann gesperrt? Wäre schade, werde definitiv kein wow mehr spielen. Es fehlt mir auch die Zeit etwas.


----------



## Scroll (15. Juli 2012)

Soviel ich weis werden die keys dann automatisch deaktiviert damit kein wiederverkauf moglich ist und der key bestimmt trotzdem bei blizz im system hinterlegt bleibt.

Mfg


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: WoW Verkauf möglich?*

Natürlich ist das nicht möglich wäre auch schwachsinnig wenn das so wäre.


----------



## endgegner (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: WoW Verkauf möglich?*

Lass dein Account einfach auslaufen, eventuell ärgerst du dich wenn du irgendwann dochmal langeweile hast und wieder anfangen möchtest.


----------



## Bambusbar (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: WoW Verkauf möglich?*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das nicht möglich wäre auch schwachsinnig wenn das so wäre.


 
Richtig!
Wo kämen wir denn dahin, wenn man Spiele wiederkaufen könnte .. tse
Immer die Leute und ihre komischen Idee ...


----------



## TECHZ77 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: WoW Verkauf möglich?*

nein wow ist eigentuhm von blizzard. Wobei das eh niemanden interessiert ob du deinen acc bei ebay verkaufst.


----------



## Sn0w1 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: WoW Verkauf möglich?*

Also..

Die Keys sind bei einmaliger benutzung im acc benutzt und können NICHT zurückgeholt werden auch nicht durch löschung, du kannst gerne die dvds verkaufen, aber das bringt nur p-server leuten was, weil sie dnan net ewig laden müssen.

Blizzard untersagt es zwar Accounts zu verkaufen, aber es stört sie nicht. Selbes Prinzip wie mit den P-Servern, da machen die ja auch nichts gegen (ok, ist ne rechtliche grauzone). Du kannst den Acc bei ebay verkaufen, wenn blizzard aber doch anfangen sollte (was sie bisher nciht tun) solche sachen abzufragen ist der käufer den acc los, du ihn auch und ihr beide das geld, das zieht blizz nämlich ein als "Bezahlung" fürs brechen der AGB's.

Lieber behalten und inaktiv lassen. Gibt eh nur STress am Ende.. ^^


----------

